# "Pit bull" myths



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

What are some of the ridiculous myths you've heard?

My mom said to me today "so and so's husband said that if you play tug of war with a pit bull that causes aggression"

This friend also told her pit bulls have the "biggest brain"

Seriously where do people come up with the most outrageous crap

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lock jaw. 
Tug I've heard that one before.

To this day I still have a friend that refers to Cain's lock jaw. No matter how many times I've told him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

How did the lock jaw even come about?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> How did the lock jaw even come about?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've heard lots of different reasonings behind it. I'm sure google would have some good ones lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Pitbulls are the most human aggressive dog ever bred....

Don't let your child near pitbulls they hate kids.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Ugh. Was trying to find some on google. Found a nasty website. I hate misinformation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh my favorite apbt are huge muscle bound dogs....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

A favorite

Treadmills, spring poles, flirt poles other exercise equipment is how we train pit bulls to fight.

Cropped ears and scars = bait or fighting dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> A favorite
> 
> Treadmills, spring poles, flirt poles other exercise equipment is how we train pit bulls to fight.
> 
> ...


My mother in law claims to be a huge pit bull lover but everytime we see a pit bull with scars Oo its was a bait dog !! I hate it so much she's one of the most mis informed ppl I know and shit will fight that she's right until she turns blue

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I almost forgot....one I hear almost daily

"Neuter him before he turns aggressive"

D needs a little testosterone if anything

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha they need to be neutered before 6 months otherwise they'll be killers bc of hormones

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Dynasty said:


> My mother in law claims to be a huge pit bull lover but everytime we see a pit bull with scars Oo its was a bait dog !! I hate it so much she's one of the most mis informed ppl I know and shit will fight that she's right until she turns blue
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm thankful my family isn't TOO misinformed. They don't follow the media Mumbo much. My mom could care less what breed I own. She ADORES Cain. She doesn't want any more dogs but if I offer Cain up she always says yes lol. My granny refuses to even touch him "because he's a pitbull." She's stuck in her ways. She just pushes him away with her foot. It's been almost 2 years and she hasn't. I think she's slowly coming around. She doesn't bitch about him anymore so who knows lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> I almost forgot....one I hear almost daily
> 
> "Neuter him before he turns aggressive"
> 
> ...


Lol I remember you telling me about that. Your dog your choice. My cousins got in me a few months back about Ammo. I told her were waiting. And the others are fixed so it's nbd.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

My favorite is that their brains don't stop growing, and it's that that causing them to "snap" without warning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

People confuse the lock jaw and believe it more than everything because they don't get how a dog could have that much power and just that they don't want to open their jaw. It has to be locked! So lame. There are so many falsehoods that bother me. The worst is that every pit bull is vicious and hates other dogs. Or every pit bull is awesome and loves other dogs. Just because your dog is good or bad with other animals doesn't mean crap about a breed.

I do know that tug and flirt pole and spring pole does more than exercise. Some dogs can't do them Because of the drive they have and some owners don't know how to recognize it.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> People confuse the lock jaw with everything else because they do they how a dog could have that much power they don't want to open their jaw. There are so many falsehoods that bother me. The worst is that every pit bull is vicious and hates other dogs. Or pit bulls are awesome and love other dogs. Just because your dog is good or bad doesn't mean crap about a breed.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Amen. That's the biggest I hear. It's all how you raise them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Randy419 (Oct 1, 2013)

My favorites are that my dog is extra aggressive because she is blue.

I also love the blue nose and red nose mixes


----------



## Jabu (Oct 23, 2013)

amen!! yes tell me about this!!! i was very pissed at my sister for being snobbish about jabu - she has a beautiful very well trained (tattoo with chip) short hair German Shepherd!!! Sheena is trained to attack and retrieve on command. So my sister went on telling my how I don't have a dominant enough personality for a pit bull and that i should never trust "this kind" I was upset for more than a week!!! The other day a lady said that i must watch out Jabu's breed is total monsters!!!!! I asked my eldest to design a logo to place in my windshield telling people to stop judging my breed!!!! Just waiting for the right punch line to design my windshield!!!! sure inspiration will hit me on the head one of these fine mornings!!! let me know if any of you have a "punch line" for this "ambassador"


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

The GSD and Rot people are my favorite. They have dogs that they KNOW will bite people. And yet it is bull-breeds who are maneaters. Smh!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

This one I hear more often than not:

"They're 4 legged ticking time bombs."



I'd probably tell people to watch out more for the 2 legged one walking it.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> This one I hear more often than not:
> 
> "They're 4 legged ticking time bombs."
> 
> I'd probably tell people to watch out more for the 2 legged one walking it.


That's exactly what I say!! Be more scared of me then my dog!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I hear great ones from my family

Make sure they never taste blood. Once they taste it, that is all they crave and will attack you.

My grandmother told me while I'm at it I might as well keep loaded guns around the house for my children to play with also.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

smokemama said:


> I hear great ones from my family
> 
> Make sure they never taste blood. Once they taste it, that is all they crave and will attack you.
> 
> My grandmother told me while I'm at it I might as well keep loaded guns around the house for my children to play with also.


Lol!!!!

I've heard the blood thing before actually! So crazy, there dogs, not vampires

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I was told this weekend that you should never feed a pit bull a raw diet, because I will wake up with him eating my arms or legs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Feeding gunpowder and hamburger will give u a mean dog....


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Feeding gunpowder and hamburger will give u a mean dog....


Well I feed mine nails bc it gives him the iron he needs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Well I feed mine nails bc it gives him the iron he needs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol I feed mine aspca aholes with fur parent dessert.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lol I feed mine aspca aholes with fur parent dessert.


Well I have all my pups drink Brawndo... Its got what plants want.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Well I have all my pups drink Brawndo... Its got what plants want.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


U win with that 1. I died laughing


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> U win with that 1. I died laughing


Ha ha winner! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Wahaha!!! Cracking up over here!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

My pit bull makes my wiener look huge! More troof than mith....


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> My pit bull makes my wiener look huge! More troof than mith....


Yo man I totes got my Pittbull to make em otha thugs stfu. They be so skird of ma gata mouf killa!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Katey said:


> Yo man I totes got my Pittbull to make em otha thugs stfu. They be so skird of ma gata mouf killa!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I gots that reel gata mouf straight up blue nose and red nose mix straight peeple eaterz scurrin dem kidz.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

I have always liked this, has almost every misconception out there.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

LMAO!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

dday said:


> I have always liked this, has almost every misconception out there.
> Purple pit bulls and locking jaws... - YouTube


Buahaha love it! My car keys ar hung up in the kitchen so he can't steal my car!. Also he really is plotting to smother me lol jesus sad part is people believe this

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha some guy came into my work and overheard my coworker and I talking about Hemi..... The customer butted in and told us he didnt like pitbulls (and we were talking bullies lol) bc his brother had one for 10 yrs ever since it was 8 weeks and that he flipped out on his brother one day out of nowhere and here's exactly what he said.... "well after ten yrs his pitbull(no papers but he knows what a pitbull is lol) started having back leg problems and one day the owner (his genius brother) slapped the dog on his back leg hard to get him riled up and the dog bit him and his jaw locked so his brothers wife was butrstroking the dog on his head bc pits heads are the strongest skulls ever so shooting it would do no good)..... well they put the dog down and their VET said pitbulls brains don't stop growing and one day they all snap..... OMFG

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ugh I dislike ignorant vets, but hey they are people too!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

ames said:


> Ugh I dislike ignorant vets, but hey they are people too!


Meh I don't consider the idiot ones spreading nonsense to gullible sheeple to be people. Lol bleh It just irks me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Someone asked me a good question today and I was stumped. They asked if they don't have locking jaws, what's a break stick for....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Ha ha some guy came into my work and overheard my coworker and I talking about Hemi..... The customer butted in and told us he didnt like pitbulls (and we were talking bullies lol) bc his brother had one for 10 yrs ever since it was 8 weeks and that he flipped out on his brother one day out of nowhere and here's exactly what he said.... "well after ten yrs his pitbull(no papers but he knows what a pitbull is lol) started having back leg problems and one day the owner (his genius brother) slapped the dog on his back leg hard to get him riled up and the dog bit him and his jaw locked so his brothers wife was butrstroking the dog on his head bc pits heads are the strongest skulls ever so shooting it would do no good)..... well they put the dog down and their VET said pitbulls brains don't stop growing and one day they all snap..... OMFG
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have heard WAY to many of these stories. People getting bit by their dog and killing it to get it to let go. Smh

It makes me angry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Someone asked me a good question today and I was stumped. They asked if they don't have locking jaws, what's a break stick for....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Their jaw don't lock, but they do have the will power not to open them. It's a choice not a mechanism. (For lack of a better explanation)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Don't feed your dog raw meat because once it taste blood it will start coming after humans lmao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Echo4delta said:


> Don't feed your dog raw meat because once it taste blood it will start coming after humans lmao
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is my favorite one at the moment. rofl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benderdog (Jan 19, 2012)

I hate hearing, 'It's all how you raise them.' I didn't raise my dog to be DA.


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

That video was too funny. Especially the part about breeding whales. Omg that was too funny

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Katey said:


> Their jaw don't lock, but they do have the will power not to open them. It's a choice not a mechanism. (For lack of a better explanation)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:goodpost: Exactly!! . Locking makes it seem like thy are unable to be opened.

The break stick isn't a key it's just a tool to get the jaw to open when they don't want it to and not have to use your finger and keeps you away from mouths. I have been bit by other dogs Mel had pinned when they have charged and I have had I use my breakstick. They are just trying to get free if I didn't have a breakstick I would have been closer and who knows how bad they would have got me. Mel listens to drop in every other situation he has encountered. Balls food bones tug toys anything I tell him. Possums lol and illegal off leash charging dogs he chooses not to listen, not that he can't actually open his mouth the little punk

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I actually need to get a breakstick.

But now I actually want one that is shaped like a key. And I want to get a bleep bleep button to put on it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I feel like someone would freak out if I was like "hold up! Lemme get the break stick!" They'd be like WTF is THAT?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There is no time for getting it or holding up when something goes wrong. It's in the pocket or my bra. Easy access lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Who needs a break stick.....Wasn't there a thread sometime back that said you could just use a finger and go knuckle deep in a dogs butt to break a grip?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

ames said:


> There is no time for getting it or holding up when something goes wrong. It's in the pocket or my bra. Easy access lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I keep it in my ugg boot 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thekidadjei (Oct 21, 2013)

" Pitbulls brains grow too bug thats why they have the crack on thier head and it makes them agressive and die fast" lmfao the worst myth ive ever heard from someone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> Who needs a break stick.....Wasn't there a thread sometime back that said you could just use a finger and go knuckle deep in a dogs butt to break a grip?


As much as I love Jones, and know (more or less) what he eats. There is NO WAY I would be going knuckle deep in his butt!

A breakstick is the key!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Katey said:


> As much as I love Jones, and know (more or less) what he eats. There is NO WAY I would be going knuckle deep in his butt!
> 
> A breakstick is the key!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And I thought you were game....


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> And I thought you were game....


Yeah.... I'm not sure that's game?

I think they call that crazy. Hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

*lockjaw*

I may be incorrect but thought that the bite and hold trait was a common prey reaction among terrier breeds. This would mean even, say a Jack Russell, would do the same thing if it got a hold of something. Obviously they aren't as strong nor nearly as demonized by the media and general public. I would have to say the lockjaw is the biggest myth I have heard.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

stevespe said:


> I may be incorrect but thought that the bite and hold trait was a common prey reaction among terrier breeds. This would mean even, say a Jack Russell, would do the same thing if it got a hold of something. Obviously they aren't as strong nor nearly as demonized by the media and general public. I would have to say the lockjaw is the biggest myth I have heard.


I believe you are correct my friend

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Believe it or not, my little rat terrier can really hold on to something.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Terriers are determined moreso than most. If they want something.... its effin happening. I've heard and seen people putting tired over previously dug holes and their terriers getting there head stick in the center of the wheel. They get the one track mindset and its over lol so its the same with a bite .... its not lockjaw its just set on BITE

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

stevespe said:


> I may be incorrect but thought that the bite and hold trait was a common prey reaction among terrier breeds. This would mean even, say a Jack Russell, would do the same thing if it got a hold of something. Obviously they aren't as strong nor nearly as demonized by the media and general public. I would have to say the lockjaw is the biggest myth I have heard.


I don't particularly trust JR's. They are SO popular over here, and have been byb'd to a point where they are unrealiably crazy for the most part. There are also byb's who are breeding drivey dogs to drivey dogs, and selling them as family pets. if there is any dog that should come with a warning label it is those ones.


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

*pit bull myths*

I thought it was a terrier trait but I am certainly no dog expert, maybe a my dog expert...lol, but not a dogs in general expert.I did know the lockjaw thing was a myth however, don't believe its physically possible for a dog to have a lockjaw.....


----------

